# San Marcos River



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Here are a few images from this weekend's shoot on my brother-in-law's family ranch along the San Marcos River.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Those are very nice Ray! I like your frames as well.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh gorgeous!! Makes me want to go for a dip and then explore that old barn.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

I really like the last image, how do you get that aura look along the horizon? very nice pics


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Mmmmmm spiderwebs, whiskey, and TV dinners. Reminds me of home. Nice images of a beautiful area.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks all. Here are a couple more I found and kinda liked.



Jake said:


> I really like the last image, how do you get that aura look along the horizon? very nice pics


All these images are HDR composites. Unfortunately, I haven't learn how to control all the colors, especially the sky areas and that "aura" just kind of appears.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Just turn the HDR slider down a little to get rid of the aura around the edges. It will lighten the clouds a little too. I guess it depends on rather you want it to look HDR or leave people guessing.. Some great examples of how to get some decent exposure inside a darkend area shot from outside..


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

*Dorado Mahi*

That wouldn't happen to be about 5 miles south of San Marcos high school would it?


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Close. It's about 12 miles south of San Marcos, just south of Staples.



collegeboy said:


> That wouldn't happen to be about 5 miles south of San Marcos high school would it?


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

I worked on a ranch out there when I was in college. Really beautiful there. Also, there is a old cemetary(from the 1800's) out there that would be great for photos.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Very solid shots. I've been meaning to get up there to shoot.


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Very nice pictures Capt. Ray!


----------

